# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Juegos automáticos favoritos...

## Vangrant

Hola gente,

He buscado al respecto y hemos hecho muchas clasificaciones de cosas, pero de esta que planteo, al menos yo, no he encontrado nada.

Mi propuesta es esta. Cuanto inicio una sesión de cartomagia, si hay mucha gente o no les conozco, suelo estar más nervioso.
Por esa razón me gusta empezar poco a poco para afianzarme, y lo mejor, al menos para mi, es hacer un par de juegos automáticos, pero que con la presentacion que vengo trabajando, quedan muy impactantes.

Pues bien, mi pregunta es la siguiente....

¿Cuales son vuestros 2 o 3 juegos automáticos favoritos?
Es importante distinguir sin necesitan preparación previa o no, por tanto propongo separarlos.

Un saludo a todos,

Iñaqui

----------


## torino

A mi me gusta doble prediccion, es muy pero que muy sencillito y con una buena presentacion impacta. No requiere preparacion previa. Los demas juegos que hago suelen tener tecnicas (aunque sean muy simples)  :Lol:

----------


## luthipiero

el que suelo hacer de vez en cuando es el de la *cuenta atra*s que sale en el canuto,es un juego donde lo hace todo el espectador con lo que es mas inexplicable.

----------


## ignoto

Fuera de este mundo, los seises australianos, ni ciego ni tonto, you do as i do, triunfo perfecto (Henry Evans), cualquiera con carta guía...

----------


## dreaigon

yo hago uno que se llama fuera del universo, en que se diferencia con el fuera de este mudo?

----------


## joepc

"Siguiendo al lider" de la serie light, la gente se muere al ver que la cartas cambian de lado ellas solas.

----------


## Mistico

Fuera del Universo, Cuatro predicciones, Adivinación constante y desconcertante, y algún otro que no recuerdo el nombre :)






Saludos  :)

----------


## Jorge80

Doble prediccion y cuenta atras, los más simples de ejecutar y lo que más impactan a mi parecer.

----------


## jorg3

Ni ciego ni tonto, interpretación muscular, localización doble

----------


## ign

Me gusta empezar mis rutinas con "Ases totalmente automáticos" o "Triunfo del tahúr", de Roberto ExtraLight. Ambos efectos son con los ases como protagonistas. 

Requieren preparación, pero creo que el efecto de cada uno merece la pena.

Un saludo.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Respecto a lo dicho con Ignoto y Dreaigon:
El fuera de este mundo (o al menos, las versiones que conozco) es con habilidad (dadas,cambios...). El fuera del universo (de Harry Lorayne) que muchos habréis aprendido de cartomagia fundamental...es el automático.


Mi juego automático favorito (y no creo que tenga comparación con algún otro) es el coincidencia total. 

PD: Este juego es el único automñatico que tengo en el "repertorio de actuaciones". Otros que tengo en la recámara para ocasiones impromptu son "tu hora fatal, "ni ciego ni tonto" o "fuera del universo".

----------


## ranijo

> yo hago uno que se llama fuera del universo, en que se diferencia con el fuera de este mudo?


Pues, si no estoy confundido y para ser escueto, el _fuera del universo_ es el del canuto y el _fuera de este mundo_, si tienes el Roberto light, el segundo juego(intuicion), es una versión de éste (creo que el original es de Paul Curry).


P.D. He dado por supuesto que tienes los dos libros, por eso no te digo el efecto de cada uno.

----------


## dreaigon

el roberto no lo tengo, esos libros son solo de juegos automaticos o smei automaticos?

----------


## esetribal

Ahora que recuerde.....

1º- Ni ciego ni tonto con preparacion y que te deja las cartas para:
2º- Fuera de este mundo
3º- Biabólico (con preparacion)

Saludos

----------


## ranijo

> el roberto no lo tengo, esos libros son solo de juegos automaticos o smei automaticos?



Extraído del prólogo de Roberto light, por el gran Pepe Carrol

_Vuelvo a recapacitar y, por fin, creo que lo de "light" indica que en estos libros Roberto no ha querido sacar su artillería pesada (técnicas complicadas, pases de gran dificultad...) sino que nos obsequia con efectos que por encima de todo son de facilísima ejecución y prácticamente automáticos....es decir, "ligeros"._

----------


## Benji_

Un juego tan chorra como el "Detector de Mentiras" (el primero de todos del Canuto), ha dejado "patidifuso" a más de uno.

Yo creo que los mejores juegos, como dice todo el mundo son los mejor presentados (Hay gente que recuerda ese juego, no por lo que se hacía en el sino por la sensación que le provocó mi voz, cuando dije lo de "Por que me mientes...", dandoles la espalda).

Doble adivinación del Canuto está muy bien, y en general todos los del Canuto, pero mi preferido (por ser un efecto de poker) es "El Ritual del Full". Es muy bueno, aunque el hecho de la baraja pase por manos del espectador en algún momento, y este tenga que repartir cartas, acojona  :Wink1: .

Yo creo que aqui habrá Canutistas y Robertistas y cada uno escogerá su juego ideal  :Wink1: .

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Casi todas las semanas se queda alguien con cara de tonto cuando le hago el "Fuera de este mundo por la cara" (Se llama así, yo no tengo la culpa).
Es un juego totalmente automático.

También utilizo (aunque raras veces) una versión de agua y aceite automática.
No deja de ser un "agua y aceite" por el hecho de que otras versiones precisen manipulación. ¿O debe llevar otro nombre?

----------


## dreaigon

Y de donde son esos juegos, esque ahora me ha entrado las ganas de aprenderlos ignoto

----------


## ignoto

El agua y aceite me lo enseñó Juan Timoner y el fuera de este mundo me lo enseñó Pepe Monfort.

----------


## dreaigon

pues vaya  :-(  :-(  
si esque no se pueden tener tantos contactos.

----------


## magojuanillo

pues ademas de alguno que se a dicho ya, el de los 4 ases al corte del espectador ,

----------


## esetribal

Vangrant, me imagino que tú también tendras los tuyos favoritos no? cúales son?

saludos

----------


## ganu

Ni ciego ni tonto, Fuera de este mundo, El doble cero, la Cuentra atras.....

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

El espejo del pensamiento y Rojas y Negras con toda la baraja.

Por Dios, no os imagináis la vergüenza que pase el otro día, en un bar haciéndole el rojas y negras a una chica que, casualidades que se dan, era negra. Y yo no me di cuenta de nada hasta que acabé el juego y un amiguete me dijo que cada vez que yo decía: " una negra, otra negra", la gente me echaba unas miradas de odio. Creo que al final me tomarían por racista. Menos mal que la chica se lo pasó bien.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Ella

-el revoltijo, el triunfo del tahur
-ases totalmente automaticos
-Adivinación a tres cortes 
Cuatro predicciones (este se lo acabo de hacer a omaller)
-doble prediccion

----------


## Dow

ella, cuatro predicciones, es el que te enseñé¿?


pues, ese, cuatro predicciones, telepatía a cuatro (el otro día ví que en el libro de magia borrás lo explican pero con tres personas) y... y... tu hora fatal, y cualquiera con carta guía.

----------


## Leyre_92

El que mas me gusta es fuera del universo, ademas e oido muy buenos comentarios de el.

Si comienzas por ese despues puedes hacer "jugada doble" que tiene una tecnica sencilla

y... "usted no sabe mentir"

son todos del canuto.
el primero necesita preparacion y el segundo lo puedes dejar preparado al hacer el primero. El ultimo no necesita ninguna preparacion. 
Yo los he hecho mas de una vez en ese orden y normalmente gustan a la gente, aunque me gustaria encontrar mejores presentaciones.

----------


## Dow

ah, no dije lo de la preparación...


el de cuatro predicciones, si es el que creo que es, necesita una mínima preparación.

el de telepatía a cuatro, ninguna.

y el de tu hora fatal, también necesita una pequeña preparación

----------


## Ella

> ella, cuatro predicciones, es el que te enseñé¿?
> 
> 
> pues, ese, cuatro predicciones, telepatía a cuatro (el otro día ví que en el libro de magia borrás lo explican pero con tres personas) y... y... tu hora fatal, y cualquiera con carta guía.


sip, pero ya te dije que me sonaba...me lo he "reaprendido" del libro de rioboo, cuando vengas a casa te enseñare unos detalles   :Wink:

----------


## Dow

dí que sí, pues el otro día en casa de mi hermano, rescaté el magia borrás, me puse a leer el libro y ahí lo explica jeje

----------


## gones

A mi el que más me gusta es "ni ciego ni tonto",que aunque precise de preparación,es un juego estupendo.Luego también tengo entre mis favoritos,"doble predicción"y "4 ases 4 montones",este último con una presentación de Miguel Gomez que es impresionante.

Un saludo

----------


## Cuasimago

"Fuera del universo" y "sigue a tu lider", aunque si quieres empezar tranquilo de verdad haz el juego de "la carta cambiante"... para entrar en calor es lo mas facil del mundo, pero la gente ni se lo huele.

Un saludo. :twisted:

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> aunque si quieres empezar tranquilo de verdad haz el juego de "la carta cambiante"


¡Qué bueno ese juego!, ¡qué bueno!. Durante mucho tiempo fue mi juego favorito. ¡Qué bueno!.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## juanxx

Devastation (Geoff Williams)
Ni ciego ni tonto (Tamariz)
Emotional Reaction (Dai Vernon)

----------


## Alex87

ola q tal?
 podriais contar que efecto es el de la carta cambiante?a parte de que supongo q cambia la carta.
gracias


saludos.

----------


## Danirobot

Muy buenas

Supongo que los que habeis mencionado el efecto Cuatro Predicciones, os estais refiriendo al efecto que se incluyte en Magia Pensada de Ramón Riobóo.

Independientemente de que esteis hablando de dicho efecto o bien de otro parecido, os comento:

Suele ser el efecto que llevo de primeras. Dicho juego no precisa preparación; pero yo prefiero llevar algo preparado el mazo, para que así resulte más limpio y vistoso.

Las veces que lo he realizado ha resultado muy impactante. Además, al ser un juego automático y con un secreto bastante bueno, es muy indicado para coger confianza y demostrar buenas dotes al auditorio. 

Un detalle: los que conoceis el juego, sabreis que la primera carta se le da al espectador para que la guarde en su bolsillo. Dicha carta es la última que se revela. Pues bien, tal como dice el autor, es buena idea "meter" una frase del estílo "y recuerdas que tomaste una carta?". Dicha frase es muy resultona y crea una idea "falsa" (aunque verdadera para los espectadores) de que esa carta fue escogida libremente.

NO obstante, me gustaria saber vuestras opiniones, por si conoceis más sutilices o consejos para este efecto.

Muchas gracias y que vaya bien.

----------


## Shinoda

> aunque si quieres empezar tranquilo de verdad haz el juego de "la carta cambiante"


¿La carta cambiante es lo mismo que la Carta Warp?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Iniciado por Cuasimago
> 
> aunque si quieres empezar tranquilo de verdad haz el juego de "la carta cambiante"
> 
> 
> ¿La carta cambiante es lo mismo que la Carta Warp?


Si, aunque en España se le conoce más por la carta perro (no sé por qué).

El efecto consiste en dos cartas (totalmente normales) que se doblan cada una sobre si misma. Una vez dobladas una pasa por dentro de la otra y al salir se ha dado la vuelta. Es decir, si se metió de dorso aparecerá de cara.

El juego se repite con varios pases, a la elección de cada uno.

Siendo un juego que aprendí en el tercer CD de Faustino es extraño que no mucha gente lo conozca, es uno de esos juegos que suelen pasar desapercibidos, no sé porque, pero a mí me encanta. Siempre me han gustado los juegos en los que las cartas se rompen.

Luis Arza también hacía este juego, con otros pases y con la idea de que las cartas fueran de diferente dorso.

Me explico como el culete, pero bueno  :? . Espero que lo hayáis entendido.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## ranijo

> El efecto consiste en dos cartas (totalmente normales) que se doblan cada una sobre si misma. Una vez dobladas una pasa por dentro de la otra y al salir se ha dado la vuelta. Es decir, si se metió de dorso aparecerá de cara.





Hay una versión de _card warp_ con una carta y un billete, (creo que de Michael Close), que es buenísima.


Mis tres juegos favoritos serían "coincidencia total"(claro que meter éste en automático....), "ni ciego ni tonto" y "lo mejor de Vernon"

----------


## Cuasimago

Hola.
La carta cambiante es un juegazo simple de gran impacto y se puede ver en el CD de Palmer.

A pesar de ser solo un Cuasimago y no un mago de los de verdad (aún) me he permitido grabar un video que os adjunto, en el que se ve el juego pero no la explicación.

Espero que os guste y resuelva alguna duda.

Por cierto... La musica la compuse yo tambien en memoria de mis padres y se llama "llanto de Navidad" si a alguien le gusta y la quiere escuchar entera, me la pedis y os la mando.

un saludo... :twisted: [/img]

----------


## ign

"La carta pensada", del gran Dai Vernon.

Ese juego aparece tanto en "Cartomagia Fácil" como en uno de los "Light", y el efecto es buenísimo.
Además, la preparación que precisa, es una nimiedad  :D .

Un saludo.

----------


## esparza

Triunfo del Tahúr (Extralight) y Sigue al jefe (Superlight)

Saludos!

----------


## Vangrant

Bueno, ya que propuse yo el tema, debería dar mi opinión. Coincido con muchos, y veo que en general, nos reducimos a un grupo de juegos (lo cual me hace suponer que el mundo de los juegos automáticos, para magos, es un poco escaso).

- Doble predicción (mi favorito, con presentaciones dispares)
- El triunfo del Tahur (sobre todo para continuar con los 4 ases, reinas o lo que quieras)
- El doble 0 con una buena presentación (lo es todo en este juego)
- La carta pensada de Vernon me encanta, y la verdad es que hace mucho que no la hago!
- Y ultimamente, cuando se me ha dado hacer algún juego algún resabidillo, he puesto en práctica el de las 21 cartas de Riobbo, y la verdad, es muy curioso!

La carta cambiente es un juego genial. Es más despistante aún, en mi opinión, si un espectador colabora doblando alguna de las cartas.

----------


## Mistico

Aunque ya hice mi aportación al hilo... me gustaría añadir uno, el triunfo perfecto, de Henry Evans. A alguno que se lo he presentado ha tenido que correr para buscar sus ojos que habían salido de las órbitas... :) (exageración andaluza)





Saludos   :)

----------


## Flojo

Mi preferido sin duda es el "Usted no sabe mentir" que viene en el Canuto. Si te has currado la presentacion es para partirse de risa. Me encanta   :Lol:

----------


## Vangrant

> Mi preferido sin duda es el "Usted no sabe mentir" que viene en el Canuto. Si te has currado la presentacion es para partirse de risa. Me encanta


Que ganas de visitar tu ciudad, Flojo 8)

----------


## Cuasimago

Como puedo comprobar, la censura sigue estando presente. No se por que habeis quitado el video, pero me dá igual. 
Solo trataba de ayudar a un compañero que queria saber algo que yo podia esplicarle. Pero allá cada cual con su vela ¿no?

El otro dia quitasteis otro de un tipo que hacia magia con monedas, y yo por más que leo las normas del foro no veo donde pone que infringen nada. No enseñaban ninguna tecnica ninguno de los dos videos.

En fin...

Un saludo. :twisted:

----------


## ganu

*Cuasimago escribió:*



> Como puedo comprobar, la censura sigue estando presente. No se por que habeis quitado el video, pero me dá igual. 
> Solo trataba de ayudar a un compañero que queria saber algo que yo podia esplicarle. Pero allá cada cual con su vela ¿no? 
> 
> El otro dia quitasteis otro de un tipo que hacia magia con monedas, y yo por más que leo las normas del foro no veo donde pone que infringen nada. No enseñaban ninguna tecnica ninguno de los dos videos. 
> 
> En fin...


Creo que te has precipitado ya que yo me acabo de descargar el video (¿el de la carta cambiante no?) sin problemas.

¿Estabas logueado cuando *no* viste el video?

----------


## Potamito

Cuasimago, lo que pasa, es que no se pueden colgar videos donde no corresponde, existe una zona dentro del foro que está especialmente para eso, cuando lleves más tiempo y tengas los "méritos" necesarios para ingresar, podrás colgar videos sin que nadie los borre...

Te digo esto en base a tu comentario, ya que el video de la carta cambiante, aun está  :Wink:  lo estoy descargando...

Saludos y paciencia, que todo llega con el tiempo

----------


## Cuasimago

Sorry, sorry, sorry... 

Cuando visionaba los mensajes, no veia el video por ningun lado, pero ahora como por arte de magia (je je)... ahi está otra vez.

Me alegra saber (por tanto) que no infringí ninguna norma y pido disculpas por mi mensaje anterior. Pero el otro día puse un link a un video de un tipo que se sacaba las monedas del brazo con un cutter y lo quitasteis, y al ver que este otro tampoco estaba me he mosqueado un poco.

Consejos para postear.... No escribas mensajes cuando estes mosqueado... si, si, ya lo sé pero no me pude aguantar.

Lo dicho... Sorry.

un saludo. :twisted:

----------


## Cuasimago

> ¿Estabas logueado cuando no viste el video?


Has dado en el clavo... habia entrado desde el correo y no estaba conectado.

Lo dicho.., Lo siento.

un saludo. :twisted:

----------


## ChaMeR

el perfect triumph de Evans es muy bueno, y el Doble cero con una buena presentacion tambien

ChaMeR

----------


## Brunete

... uno que vi hace mucho tiempo a Tamariz. Ignorante de mi, no se como se llama.

Efecto:

Mientras el mago mezcla, cuenta la historia de un concurso donde concurrian los cuatro mejores magos del mundo. Entonces, tras la mezcla, da a cortar varias veces y reparte la baraja en cuatro montones, dizque uno para cada mago. A su vez da a cortar cada uno de los cuatro montones. Con alguna maniobra más, aparentemente aleatoria, al final no gana el concurso ninguno de los magos ... porque, a pesar de tanta mezcla y tanto corte, los cuatro tienen las cartas perfectamente ordenadas, cada uno con un palo, tal como iba pidiendo el supuesto jurado.

¿alguen sabe como se llama el juego?

PD/Requiere preparacion pero el resultado es encantador para lo sencillo que es.

----------


## iscariote

> ... uno que vi hace mucho tiempo a Tamariz. Ignorante de mi, no se como se llama.
> 
> Efecto:
> 
> Mientras el mago mezcla, cuenta la historia de un concurso donde concurrian los cuatro mejores magos del mundo. Entonces, tras la mezcla, da a cortar varias veces y reparte la baraja en cuatro montones, dizque uno para cada mago. A su vez da a cortar cada uno de los cuatro montones. Con alguna maniobra más, aparentemente aleatoria, al final no gana el concurso ninguno de los magos ... porque, a pesar de tanta mezcla y tanto corte, los cuatro tienen las cartas perfectamente ordenadas, cada uno con un palo, tal como iba pidiendo el supuesto jurado.
> 
> ¿alguen sabe como se llama el juego?
> 
> PD/Requiere preparacion pero el resultado es encantador para lo sencillo que es.


¿Y es automático?

----------


## Potamito

> ¿Y es automático?


Se podría decir que sí... sale solo.. y siempre... :? 

Saludos

----------


## gones

¿Es el que hacía con Pepe Carrol? :shock: Si no recuerdo mal era en memoria de Paul Rossini(creo que se escribe asi)


Un saludo

----------


## Potamito

Ese mismo...

----------


## ranijo

> ¿alguen sabe como se llama el juego?


Creo que se trata de "El rey del corte"

Saludos.

----------


## HEO-.

disculpen mi ignorancia pro  a q se refieren cn juegos automaticos?


esop
gracis


saludos!!!!

HEO-.

----------


## iscariote

> disculpen mi ignorancia pro  a * se refieren cn juegos automaticos?.


Son los juegos que, por así decirlo, funcionan solos, por si mismos. Con una manipulación inexistente o minima.

----------


## Vangrant

"El Rey del Corte" automatico?
Bueno, yo ese juego nunca he querido saber como se hacia porque asi cada vez que lo veo, lo disfruto mas.
Pero... una cosa si tengo claro... que automatico automatico.... en fin.... ni de coña!

----------


## Eloi

1. Triunfo perfecto (Version Henry Evans)
2. Fuera de este mundo

----------


## ChaMeR

el rey del corte es automatico?? y en que Libro/DVD se puede encontrar este juego ?

ChaMeR

----------


## gones

Yo supongo que no será automatico,pero vamos,que lo sea o no,es una auténtica maravilla,y mas presentado por Tamariz y Pepe.


Un saludo

----------


## Potamito

El Rey del Corte no es automático, no me expliqué bien, lo que si, tiene una parte (la final) que se puede catalogar como automático... ya que es algo que sale solo y siempre, sola basta tener la baraja en la posición correcta (y a Juan y Pepe juntos :roll: )... 

Saludos

----------


## HEO-.

gracias por responder  mi pregunta!

bueno..entonces se podria catlogar cmo juego automatico este? : control mental por santiago de la riva

----------


## Brunete

Supongo que será cuestión de versiones.

La versión que vi yo, que es la que yo hago, la hacía Juan Tamariz solo, y salvo la "profusa" mezcla que hacía al principio del juego, todo el resto lo hacia el público (cortes, reparto, pasar cartas de arriba a abajo, etc).

Creo que podríamos denominarlo automático.

----------


## martamagika

uiss no me suena este efecto por automatico....

----------


## Potamito

Insisto el juego (versi´n que yo he visto) consta de bastante partes, entonces según lo que yo he visto, la última parte, podría decirse automática, pero no se... también hay más formas de hacerlo a como yo lo haría... entonces ya no se...    :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## iscariote

No entiendo por qué se habla  de un juego y se le cataloga sin conocer la estructura interna del mismo.

----------


## Potamito

> No entiendo por qué se habla  de un juego y se le cataloga sin conocer la estructura interna del mismo.


Conozco el juego, y se como se PODRÍA hacer, no se como lo hacía Juan con Pepe, pero como YO lo haría (ya que no lo hago) el final del juego se catalogaría como automático. NO se está hablando del juego (yo por lo menos) sin conocer su estructura...

Saludos

----------


## iscariote

No quiero ser el tipico que mete el dedito, pero si no sabes cómo lo hacian Juan y Pepe y el juego es suyo...

----------


## Potamito

No discuto que el juego sea de ellos...    :Wink:  

Pero piensa en otros efectos, algunos podrían hacerse tanto como automáticos como con técnicas...  :roll: 

Distintos puntos de vista y todos son válidos!

Ahora, cómo me explicas que el espectador haga cortes y esas cosas, y todo salga como se espera...  :Wink:  

Insisto distintos puntos de vista!!

Saludos

----------


## iscariote

> Ahora, cómo me explicas que el espectador haga cortes y esas cosas, y todo salga como se espera...  
> Saludos


Pues de la misma manera que un espectador coge la carta que quieres que coja, manipulando.

----------


## Potamito

> Iniciado por Potamito
> 
> Ahora, cómo me explicas que el espectador haga cortes y esas cosas, y todo salga como se espera...  
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Pues de la misma manera que un espectador coge la carta que quieres que coja, manipulando.


Teniendo él la baraja?  :Wink:

----------


## moskiyu

ni ciego ni tonto y fuera de este mundo

----------


## TERRY

Si eres bueno con las presentaciones y te hace ir de tétrico, "Tu hora fatal" es un buen efecto que encontraras en RobertoExtralight.
Requiere de una pequeñisima e inapreciable preparación que no impide que el espectador pueda mezclar cuanto quiera y cortar las veces que el quiera.

----------


## Dante_Drums

me encanta la doble predicción, y 
(no se como se llama) uno que consiste en cortar aproximadamente en 4 la baraja, el espectador cuenta un monton que el elije, suma los dos digitos del numero que le de y coje la carta que ocupa dicha posición[todo esto sin que el mago lo vea], mira y la deja en su sitio. Colocas por el orden que el te diga los otros 3 montones encima y le dices que haga cuatro montones contando de 10 hacia atrás[figuras valen 10, as 1], si llega a 0 carta boca abajo y no vale el monto, y si el numero que dice coincide con la carta que pone en el montón pasa al siguiente. Al sumar los números que quedan en las cartas superiores de los montones y contar ese número de cartas en la baraja sale su carta. [ la única "preparación" es sumar un comodín a la baraja ]

----------


## Miguelin

Doble predección,es un juego que impacta muchisimo!!!

Bueno juego.

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Doble predicción y ni ciego ni tonto. Este último más que el primero   :Wink:  
Saludos  :o

----------


## tincho´s15

deja bu!!!  es muy bueno... requiere una preparacion previa...  muy bueno... uno de mis preferidos y es muy facil.. la mayorparte del tiempola baraja esta en manos del espectador... saludos...

----------


## Jaime

A mi el que me encanta es el de "Fuera del Universo" de Harry Lorayne (si, el que sale en Canuto). Provoca una gran impresión y se llevan una patada final bestial, cuando enseñas todas las cartas.
Nunca me canso de hacerlo.

----------


## Burton

Doble predicción y fuera del universo muy sencillos de hacer, y con un resultado espectacular.

----------


## punkito

Me quedo con la aplicacion de la carta guia a distancia, "Doble Prediccion"

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No se como si se llama así, pero la báscula humana, aunque a veces la gente se cree que es algo de habilidad y pierdes efecto mágico, todo presentación.

----------


## mago reki

fuera del universo.el efecto final espectacular

----------


## Benji_

> me encanta la doble predicción, y 
> (no se como se llama) uno que consiste en cortar aproximadamente en 4 la baraja, el espectador cuenta un monton que el elije, suma los dos digitos del numero que le de y coje la carta que ocupa dicha posición[todo esto sin que el mago lo vea], mira y la deja en su sitio. Colocas por el orden que el te diga los otros 3 montones encima y le dices que haga cuatro montones contando de 10 hacia atrás[figuras valen 10, as 1], si llega a 0 carta boca abajo y no vale el monto, y si el numero que dice coincide con la carta que pone en el montón pasa al siguiente. Al sumar los números que quedan en las cartas superiores de los montones y contar ese número de cartas en la baraja sale su carta. [ la única "preparación" es sumar un comodín a la baraja ]


Y se puede hacer sin comodín pasando una carta de abajo arriba  :Wink1:  *"La Cuenta atrás"* muy muy buen efecto.

Un saludo.[/b]

----------


## Martintiririn

Hola compañeros............

Uno de mis juego preferidos, además del que me abrio las puestas al mundo de la magia, no se como se llama. 

Alguien del público elige una carta, la introduce en la baraja, esta se cubre con una servilleta de papel, el espectador clava un cuchillo en la baraja y es justamente donde estaba su carta.

¿Os suena? Creo que no es automatico pero si muy sencillito.

Un saludo

----------


## MERLINLIGHT

Hola:
         Ahi van mis tres que son:
             - Cualquier efectuado con carta guia.
               - Doble predicción.
                 - La cuenta atras.

        Y una cuarta de regalo:
                   -Predicción de un número pensado por el espectador.
                     (Adivinación constante y desconcertante).


                  Saludos mágicos.

----------


## ganu

Voy a añadir dos más a los que ya posteé, ambos se los vi realizar a Aldo Colombini en sus videos. El primero de ellos, se llama "Pre-deck ability" y es original de Simon Aronson, y Colombini lo adaptó a su propia presentación. Se trata de un juego de predicciones imposibles totalmente automático, con un final inesperado e impactante.

El segundo, basado en ideas de Nick Trost y Harry Lorayne, se llama "Contact colors" y es una especie de "Fuera de este mundo" con revelación de carta elegida incluida. 

En este último, se realiza una mezcla faro (aunque no es estrictamente necesaria), aunque el propio Colombini explica que no tiene que ser perfecta (tampoco un churro)

----------


## nicket

De momento sólo conozco los del Canuto, pero yo me quedo con "Doble Predicción" y "Fuera de este mundo".... la gente queda asombrada.

Un saludo.

----------


## Martintiririn

Buenas noches compañeros.

Estoy repasando, bueno repasando, estudiando el gran libro de V. Canuto, y el ritual del full lo tengo atascado por mas vueltas que lo doy no lo entiendo bien.

Tal vez este no sea el lugar adecuado para esta pregunta.......

Si no es asi me gustaria saber vuestras experiencias con este juego.

Gracias.

Un saludo

----------


## runnerbcn

Yo acabo de descubrir "Doble Localización", del GEC 1, y me parece una auténtica maravilla. El secreto es indetectable e ingeniosísimo, y es un juego muy apropiado para hacérselo a la gente que conoce el secreto de la carta-guía. 100% recomendable en cualquier caso.

Saludos.

----------


## joepc

> De momento sólo conozco los del Canuto, pero yo me quedo con "Doble Predicción" y "Fuera de este mundo".... la gente queda asombrada.
> 
> Un saludo.


Algo mas conoces, que el "Fuera de este mundo" no viene en el Canuto, el que viene es "fuera del universo".

----------


## adrianicv

a mi me gusta el de doble prediccion y el de los seises australianosss

----------


## hawyn yaur

fuera del universo

regreso al futuro

El juego de mi abuela ( version florensa)

----------


## josep

El año del amor

Control perfecto 2 de H. Evans

Triunfo perfecto de H. Evans

Salud.

----------


## JBG

Uno que me parece muy bueno, y a penas necesita manipulación, es "inexplicable", sale en el V.Canuto. No es automático pero es facilón, sólo requiere saber hacer una técnica y hay muchas formas de abordarla.
También me sumo a la cuenta atrás, fuera del universo, etc.

----------


## raszagar

Si buscais juegos automáticos quizas os interesen "Juegos matemáticos" que es con los que mas comodos podeis estar para empezar una sesion.

Mis favoritos es la cuenta atras y otro que se colocan 21 cartas en 3 paquetes y la carta queda en el centro despues de repartirlas 3 veces, creo que los 2 salen en el libro de Canuto.

Y hay otro libro que os puede interesar: 
El diablo de los numeros - cartomagia matematica

Saludos!

----------


## raszagar

Otro libro interesante sobre este tema es:
ENCICLOPEDIA DE JUEGOS CON CARTAS SIN TECNICA
de Jean Hugard.

Creo que hay una version en castellano traducida por Mónica Tamariz, hay muchisimos juegos automaticos y matematicos, aunque tambien hay otros con cartas trucadas que interesan menos.

Saludos!

----------


## sersantos

A mi me encanta The Eye of Stonehenge de Lennart Green, es muy sencillo y la gente queda flipada,ademas con una buena historia queda genial, apenas requiere tecnica, un vistazo y nada mas para el profano es autenticamente inexplicable

----------


## rafa cama

> Mis favoritos [...] y otro que se colocan 21 cartas en 3 paquetes y la carta queda en el centro despues de repartirlas 3 veces [...]


He leído mal. Debo de haber leído mal. Espero que sea otro, en serio.

¿O es coña?

Saludines.

----------


## hawyn yaur

no se si haveis leido la version florensa, pero este juego sale en "joyas de la cartomagia" y es genial.

----------


## sersantos

otro juego automatico muy bueno es el "Triunfo Perfecto"  de Henry Evans,creo que sale en "Algo mas que una ilusion" Vol 1...

----------


## sersantos

Por cierto,el otro dia compre un libro en el carrefour por 3 euros, se titula algo asi como "1000 trucos de magia con cartas y otros objetos" esta repleto de juegos automaticos con naipes,ademas de muchos trucos bastante curiosos con cuerdas, monedas, pañuelos etc...
Creo que por ese precio esta de p*** madre jeje

----------


## gones

> Iniciado por raszagar
> 
> Mis favoritos [...] y otro que se colocan 21 cartas en 3 paquetes y la carta queda en el centro despues de repartirlas 3 veces [...]
> 
> 
> He leído mal. Debo de haber leído mal. Espero que sea otro, en serio.
> 
> ¿O es coña?
> 
> Saludines.


Mucho ojo con ese juego en serio.Se que es conocidísimo por el público profano,pero con una buena presentación te puede quedar muy chulo.

Comentas que si alguien conoce el juego de las 21 cartas(ó 27),ese en el que se hacen 3 montones.Haces las 3 columnas y pides que se fijen en una carta.Que te digan donde está.Entonces preguntas que si se podia mezclar,y tu mezclas claro(y repetidas veces si hace falta).Las vuelves a colocar en montones y más de lo mismo,y vuelves a mezclar.Y las colocas una tercera y última vez y que te digan en que montón está la carta.Mezclas en la mesa de la manera más desordenada que puedas y pides al espectador que mezcle.Haces una extensión preguntando si esta ahí.Ahora vas echando cartas en la mesa hasta que te paras porque has notado algo,preguntas que carta era y la muestras.
Has adivinado una carta que el espectador ni siquiera a mencionado,solo la ha pensado.

Está claro que un juego para una sesión no es,pero para un momento dado en el que te piden un juego,no está mal.


Un saludo

----------


## swaze

> Mucho ojo con ese juego en serio.Se que es conocidísimo por el público profano,pero con una buena presentación te puede quedar muy chulo.
> 
> Comentas que si alguien conoce el juego de las 21 cartas(ó 27),ese en el que se hacen 3 montones.Haces las 3 columnas y pides que se fijen en una carta.Que te digan donde está.Entonces preguntas que si se podia mezclar,y tu mezclas claro(y repetidas veces si hace falta).Las vuelves a colocar en montones y más de lo mismo,y vuelves a mezclar.Y las colocas una tercera y última vez y que te digan en que montón está la carta.Mezclas en la mesa de la manera más desordenada que puedas y pides al espectador que mezcle.Haces una extensión preguntando si esta ahí.Ahora vas echando cartas en la mesa hasta que te paras porque has notado algo,preguntas que carta era y la muestras.
> Has adivinado una carta que el espectador ni siquiera a mencionado,solo la ha pensado.
> 
> Está claro que un juego para una sesión no es,pero para un momento dado en el que te piden un juego,no está mal.
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Hacer ese juego a mi personalmente me parece un error increíble, al menos yo, no concibo presentación alguna que haga al espectador olvidarse de que es el truco de los tres montones y que probablemente el también sabe hacerlo, por lo que no surtirá efecto alguno, no creerá ver magia, simplemente algo matemático que el sabe hacer.

Es mi humilde opinión

----------


## gones

> Iniciado por gones
> 
> 
> Mucho ojo con ese juego en serio.Se que es conocidísimo por el público profano,pero con una buena presentación te puede quedar muy chulo.
> 
> Comentas que si alguien conoce el juego de las 21 cartas(ó 27),ese en el que se hacen 3 montones.Haces las 3 columnas y pides que se fijen en una carta.Que te digan donde está.Entonces preguntas que si se podia mezclar,y tu mezclas claro(y repetidas veces si hace falta).Las vuelves a colocar en montones y más de lo mismo,y vuelves a mezclar.Y las colocas una tercera y última vez y que te digan en que montón está la carta.Mezclas en la mesa de la manera más desordenada que puedas y pides al espectador que mezcle.Haces una extensión preguntando si esta ahí.Ahora vas echando cartas en la mesa hasta que te paras porque has notado algo,preguntas que carta era y la muestras.
> Has adivinado una carta que el espectador ni siquiera a mencionado,solo la ha pensado.
> 
> Está claro que un juego para una sesión no es,pero para un momento dado en el que te piden un juego,no está mal.
> ...


Hombre está no es una manera hacer olvidar al espectador alguna similitud con el juego de las 21 cartas,es justamente lo contrario,es hacerlo de una manera bastante imposible,por las mezclas y demas.Por eso dije que no es un juego para una sesión de magia,si no para hacerselo a los amiguetes o a la familia,pero nada más.

Como ha comentado algún forero por ahí,Florensa tiene públicada una versión que si que busca eso,hacer olvidar el famoso juego.

Bueno,esta también es mi humilde opinión.

Un saludo

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

Estoy de acuerdo con ignoto, cualquiera con carta guia, son espectaculares.

----------


## Kirk

Con una buena presentación... y un descubrimiento original de la carta elegida... los juegos de carta guía son excelentes...

Pero los juegos automáticos dependen mucho de a quien se los haces... no tanto por la cultura, inteligencia o sentido del espectador... sino por tu relación con él...

Ejemplo... ya saben que estoy estudiando el Canuto... muy de a poquito... y hará un par de semanas que me enamore de la Cuenta Atras... como dicen muchos de ustedes... lo "desgrane" para entenderlo de arriba a abajo ya que me llamo mucho la atención...

Luego lo he "practicado" en frente de varios conocidos... incluyendo el clásico "yo no he tocado el mazo, vos hiciste todo"... y al finalizar el juego muchos me han dicho... "ah, es de esos 'trucos' que salen solos"... es decir... anulan por completo mi "capacidad de mago"... no tienen ni idea de como se hace, pero esa es la única explicacion que encuentran.... este tipo de confianza solo se genera cuando la persona te conoce... bah, eso es lo que creo yo...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Luego lo he "practicado" en frente de varios conocidos... incluyendo el clásico "yo no he tocado el mazo, vos hiciste todo"... y al finalizar el juego muchos me han dicho... "ah, es de esos 'trucos' que salen solos"... es decir... anulan por completo mi "capacidad de mago"... no tienen ni idea de como se hace, pero esa es la única explicacion que encuentran.... este tipo de confianza solo se genera cuando la persona te conoce... bah, eso es lo que creo yo...



Eso sí puede ser un problema, pero no es demasiado dificil evitarlo, hay que buscar el equilibrio entre no tocar mucho la baraja y dar la sensación de que es el mago quien provoca el resultado mágico.

----------


## Mistico

> Hacer ese juego a mi personalmente me parece un error increíble, al menos yo, no concibo presentación alguna que haga al espectador olvidarse de que es el truco de los tres montones y que probablemente el también sabe hacerlo, por lo que no surtirá efecto alguno, no creerá ver magia, simplemente algo matemático que el sabe hacer.
> 
> Es mi humilde opinión



Lee LA MAGIA PENSADA, de Ramón Riobóo y su juego "Las 21 cartas revisitadas" (creo recodar que se llamaba así) y vuelve a opinar, es más, lo preferible al hacer este juego de Ramón es que el espectador conozca de antemano el "truco" del juego de las 21 cartas. Recomendado.

Saludos :)

----------


## Vangrant

> Iniciado por swaze
> 
> Hacer ese juego a mi personalmente me parece un error increíble, al menos yo, no concibo presentación alguna que haga al espectador olvidarse de que es el truco de los tres montones y que probablemente el también sabe hacerlo, por lo que no surtirá efecto alguno, no creerá ver magia, simplemente algo matemático que el sabe hacer.
> 
> Es mi humilde opinión
> 
> 
> 
> Lee LA MAGIA PENSADA, de Ramón Riobóo y su juego "Las 21 cartas revisitadas" (creo recodar que se llamaba así) y vuelve a opinar, es más, lo preferible al hacer este juego de Ramón es que el espectador conozca de antemano el "truco" del juego de las 21 cartas. Recomendado.
> ...


Completamente de acuerdo.
Más lectura señores antes de decir que ese juego es un error realizarlo. Cuando leí el juego de Ramón me encantó, lo he puesto en práctica con gente que sabía que conocía el tradicional.... y se han quedado rotos sin recomponer.

----------


## swaze

> Iniciado por swaze
> 
> Hacer ese juego a mi personalmente me parece un error increíble, al menos yo, no concibo presentación alguna que haga al espectador olvidarse de que es el truco de los tres montones y que probablemente el también sabe hacerlo, por lo que no surtirá efecto alguno, no creerá ver magia, simplemente algo matemático que el sabe hacer.
> 
> Es mi humilde opinión
> 
> 
> 
> Lee LA MAGIA PENSADA, de Ramón Riobóo y su juego "Las 21 cartas revisitadas" (creo recodar que se llamaba así) y vuelve a opinar, es más, lo preferible al hacer este juego de Ramón es que el espectador conozca de antemano el "truco" del juego de las 21 cartas. Recomendado.
> ...


Intentare hacerme con un ejemplar para leerlo (aunque no me va a ser fácil) quizás así entienda una forma de impresionar al público con ese tipo de trucos. Porque de verdad que por mas que me esfuerzo no logro encontrar una forma de hacer que ese truco pueda parecer espectacular a alguien que sabe realizarlo.

Pero repito solo es mi humilde opinión, no una verdad absoluta.

----------


## rafa cama

> Iniciado por Mistico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por swaze
> 
> ...


Vale, pero tal y como lo describían, no se referían al de Ramón, sino al "clásico" (o lo he entendido mal). Y ese no hay nadie que lo salve. Claro que hay juegos "basados en" que son una maravilla (yo también conozco algunos), pero no estábamos hablando de eso.

Es como comparar el juego de hacer desaparecer un pañuelo con el "Poosha". Vale, tienen cierta relación, pero no son lo mismo para nada.

Saludines.

----------


## raszagar

Jeje! vaya, no queria crear tanta polemica por un juego matematico...

Tengo que decir que hablaba como aficionado a la cartomagia, solo hago juegos a mis amigos, y ese claro está no es un juego que haga gran efecto, ni se sienta la magia.
Normalmente lo he hecho a gente que no lo conocia y para soltarme un poco antes de hacer cualquier otro mejor, y normalmente no caian en el truco.

Por cierto, no es del Canuto, no se donde lo lei, pero es la version que al final al cuadrar las cartas sube la carta pensada por el espectador.

En mi defensa... prefiero mil veces el de doble prediccion, y tambien el de cuenta atras con 55 cartas (estos si son del canuto).

Saludos!

----------


## rafa cama

> Por cierto, no es del Canuto, no se donde lo lei, pero es la version que al final al cuadrar las cartas sube la carta pensada por el espectador.


Eso ya parece otra cosa.

De todas maneras, no te preocupes, es que yo, al menos, llevo una temporada un poco "polémico", no sé por qué. Aunque de buen rollo.

Saludines.

----------


## Mago Moliné

Qualquier carta guia, doble prediccion, regreso en el futuro son sencillos y automaticos supongo que ya los conoceras como la mayoria de cartomagos.  :P

----------


## maxren

El del billete que desaparece en la puerta del colegio.

Es... automático!

un saludo

----------


## Mago Moliné

Eso es FP i estamos en Cartomagia :(

----------


## guille

- fuera del universo

- la cuenta atras

- doble prediccion

Son senzillos y causan impacto (sobretodo el primero   :Smile1:   )

Pd: mago moliné, no creo que maxren se refiera a FP..  :Wink:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

A mi me gusta el juego de:

Los ases se giran de "Harry Lorayne" en su libro de Magia con cartas.

----------


## Martacadabra

A mi los que mas me gustan son:
Ases totalmente automaticos (que ya lleva la segunda predicion).
Fuera del universo.
Los cincos australianos.

Un beso. 8-)

----------


## sersantos

T.N.T
Fuerda de este mundo
Cuenta atras
Doble prediccion

----------


## themagician

- Doble prediccion (la version de los "Light"de los ases o de las predicciones en los papelitos).

- Adivinaciones con Si Stebbins (en plan "recordando a Malini" o en una rutinilla seguida).

- Detector de mentiras.

- Ceniza espiritista (tecnica, tecnica no hay...)

- La carta pensada (la de Vernon que sale en los "Light")

----------


## josep

Es curioso pero cada dos o tres meses voy cambiando en cuanto a

mis juegos preferidos. No sé si es bueno o malo, pero es así.

Saludos mágicos

----------


## Martinov

Mi juego favorito, por el efecto que causa en el público es "_El rey del Corte_" de Tamariz y Carroll. 
Y sí, yo me atrevería a decir que es "cuasi automático". "Cuasi", porque Juan y Pepe daban la baraja al público para que la mezclasen, y claro, si tienes que hacer eso con posterior ****** ** ******, pues evidentemente pierde lo automático (¡yo no sabría hacerlo, y me encantaría saber en qué libro se explica!). Yo lo que hago es dar a cortar varias veces, y luego prosigo con el juego (esta versión es totalmente automática). 
Ah... y cualquiera con carta guía, claro ("_usted no sabe mentir_", el juego de tamariz de "¡y ahora le voy a dar la vuelta a tu carta!"...).

----------


## Kat33

fuaaaaaa, siguiendo al lider es brutal, ami me lo hicieron y fue demasiado

----------


## Kat33

mirar os pongo aqui esto para los k no lo conozcan alucinen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxQZyv_HQTI

----------


## chiripicajoso

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm29sxPhJJM[/url]


a mi esa presentacio esta muy bien! me gusta mucho pero le veo un graan fallo... el fallo es el de que saca la carta lider mirando hacia el, sin embargo, si mirase las caras el publico, incoscientemente se le quedaria grabada la imagen de todas son rojas/negras... me explico?¿

----------


## Lestat13

sin lugar a dudas,el rey del corte y fuera de este mundo.Aunque...quiza de aqui a un tiempo cambie de ideas,o no...si..quiza.

----------


## salinger

A mí el que me gusta mucho y deja bastante atónitos a los espectadores es _el rey del corte_ que, previamente, necesita una preparacion. O _dunbury aces,_ que también gusta a la gente.

----------


## Juantan

Me gusta mucho empezar con el simpleACE, con una pequeña preparación, pero muy impactante.
Un saludo.

----------


## Mariano2010

Te recomendaría que te hagas con el libro de Vicente Canuto, "Cartomagia fundamental". Tiene unos cuantos juegos automáticos, pero impactantes si se saben presentar bien.

De ellos te recomiendo "La cuenta atrás" "El doble cero" o "Inexplicable" de Harry Lorayne.

----------


## mirodlo

Me gusta mucho Matador de los videos de A. Figuiredo, también Doble Predicción del Canuto y la Doble Intuición de Daortiz que si la dejas solo en la primera adivinación se convierte en automático.

----------


## mago fran

Kat33 me puedes decir donde puedo aprender este magnífico juego :Confused:  Me ha encantado.
Te agradecería mucho que me lo dijeras.

Un saludo!!

----------


## mago fran

> mirar os pongo aqui esto para los k no lo conozcan alucinen Siguiendo al Líder - YouTube


Kat33 me puedes decir donde puedo aprender este magnífico juego :Confused:  Me ha encantado.
Te agradecería mucho que me lo dijeras.

Un saludo!!

----------


## ign

Recuerdo que había una versión en uno de los "Light", pero no los tengo a mano para confirmarte si es esa o no. En "Cartomagia fundamental" tienes otra versión con poca técnica.

Por cierto, me encantan las Fournier nº 18 que se ven en el vídeo, je je.

----------


## Mago Juanma

A mí la rutina de deletreos y el póquer bendito de Woody Aragón.

----------


## SOFTVADER

> Kat33 me puedes decir donde puedo aprender este magnífico juego Me ha encantado.
> Te agradecería mucho que me lo dijeras.
> 
> Un saludo!!


Buenas tardes ,pues si no me equivoco viene en el el superlight (pag 31),siguiendo al jefe

----------


## wolrak

A mi los que mas me gustan porque me parecen como más sorprendentes son doble predicción y vuelvo 2 y corto

----------


## mago fran

> Recuerdo que había una versión en uno de los "Light", pero no los tengo a mano para confirmarte si es esa o no. En "Cartomagia fundamental" tienes otra versión con poca técnica.
> 
> Por cierto, me encantan las Fournier nº 18 que se ven en el vídeo, je je.


Gracias ign pero la del canuto ya la conocía ja ja ja. Me gusta más la que he visto en el video. Es más desconcertante.....
Muchas gracias!!

----------


## ign

> Buenas tardes ,pues si no me equivoco viene en el el superlight (pag 31),siguiendo al jefe


Softvader ha confirmado que se trata de la versión que aparece en _"Roberto Super Light"_.

No sé por qué, pero lo pasé por alto. Cuando vuelva a tener el libro habrá que detenerse en esa joyita, je je.

----------


## manulxipi

el detector de mentiras , reunion de ases

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> el detector de mentiras , reunion de ases


Esos juegos no son para nada automáticos, o por lo menos la mayoría de versiones, en este post se habla de juegos automáticos, ¿Tanto costaba leer el título?

----------


## Jake.cartomagia

Retomando lo del juego de las 21 cartas me encanta la versión de DaOrtiz donde parece que lo hace según la tradición pero acaba creando un caos increíble y aún así funciona. No tiene pérdida.

----------


## drd00m

> Retomando lo del juego de las 21 cartas me encanta la versión de DaOrtiz donde parece que lo hace según la tradición pero acaba creando un caos increíble y aún así funciona. No tiene pérdida.


 Muy bueno! Es una version del juego "How To Cheat At 21" de Andrew Wimhurst.

----------


## germanraffo

> Retomando lo del juego de las 21 cartas me encanta la versión de DaOrtiz donde parece que lo hace según la tradición pero acaba creando un caos increíble y aún así funciona. No tiene pérdida.


Me encanta !

----------


## manulxipi

tio pues las que tu conoces no pero los que yo hago los hace el publico siguiendo mis instrucciones , se hacen solos tio

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> tio pues las que tu conoces no pero los que yo hago los hace el publico siguiendo mis instrucciones , se hacen solos tio


Jeje, ´bueno si tu lo dices supongo que sera, no te lo digo de mal rollo, es que ahora leo mi comentario y suena un poco agresivo , pero me extraño mucho porque no conocía ninguna versión automática.

----------


## manulxipi

No pasa nada tio solo que es verdad suena un poco agresivo pero bueno , buen rollo y punto  :117:  cuando quieras t los paso para que los veas si quieres

----------


## germanraffo

"Numerología" y "2 - 6 - 10"

----------


## Iznogoud

Suelo hacer la cuenta atrás y doble adivinación, pero tengo mucho que aprender todavía, mi repertorio de jugos es muuuuuuy pequeño aún.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

La banda de los Ases de cartomagia facil 2, genial¡¡¡

----------


## germanraffo

Me compré el ExtraLight de la serie de Giobbi. Una sola palabra: GENIAL. Trae algunas joyas que nos permiten centrarnos en la presentación del efecto para desenvolvernos, además de que funciona muy bien como anestesia para el temblor de manos nerviosas jajaja

----------


## kuisi

Matemágico de Dani Daortiz.

----------


## kuisi

Otras veces suelo acabar con "ni ciego ni tonto" y me deja el setup hecho para fuera de este mundo.

----------


## Skarim

Lo que quiero comentar creo que aquí esta bien, porque no se merece un tema nuevo.
Yo hago mucho el de cuenta atrás, y hablo de como de bien nos llevamos mi baraja y yo, tal tal. Bueno la cosa es que haciendo mal el juego descubrí (digo descubrí porque en el canuto no lo pone) algo increíble y que mejora mucho este efecto, y es que una vez que el espectador elige un montón y mir ala cara que le toca, con los otros tres montones puedes no solo recomponerlos como quieras o controlarlo, sino también barajarlo todo lo que quieras y el efecto sigue saliendo, y creo que gana mucho, pues cuando hace la cuenta, recalcas que cada posición de cada carta la ha puesto el espectador. 
Bueno una parrafada así es porque estoy bastante impactado de que alterando todo, siempre sale. 
Bueno tres preguntas: 1-ya os habías dado cuenta de que se podía barajar y me he motivado con nada?  2- Alguien sabría explicarme (aunque sea a grosso modo y por privado) el principio que rige este juego?   3- Quien fue el genio o la genia que lo descubrio?
Saludos!

----------


## Liebende

Estaba pensando en comprarme alguno de los Light de Roberto Giobbi pero no se por cual empezar?. En qué tomo está el truco de "Siguiendo al lider"?. Ese es uno de los que más ganas tengo de aprender.

De momento entre los poquísimos que aprendí los que más me gustan son la cuenta atras y la doble adivinación. Consiguen un gran efecto con una gran sencillez.

----------


## ign

> Estaba pensando en comprarme alguno de los Light de Roberto Giobbi pero no se por cual empezar?. En qué tomo está el truco de "Siguiendo al lider"?. Ese es uno de los que más ganas tengo de aprender.


_Super Light_, página 31. El orden propuesto para estos libros es _Light_, _Extra Light_ y _Super Light_. Por el precio que tienen, lo más seguro es que acabes haciéndote con los tres, je je je.  :Great:

----------


## Liebende

Gracias ign. Si desde luego que terminaré comprándome los 3, de eso estoy seguro. Pero empezaré poco a poco, que ahora estoy en paro y hay que ir con calma jejejeje. Te haré caso y empezaré por el Light. Aunque tenga ganas del juego "siguiendo al lider" tendrá que esperar e iré aprendiendo antes otros.

----------


## ign

Por si te interesa, aquí tienes más información sobre la trilogía Light: *Biblioteca mágica*.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

A mi uno que me gusta mucho es uno que se llama voilá cuatro ases, y viene explicado en uno de los de Giobbi, ahora no recuerdo en cual. Yo tengo 2 presentaciones, una un poco mas infantil y otra para todo tipo de públicos:
1º version(infantil): Se da a escoger una carta, y se cuenta que esa es un gran ladrón de Joyas. Como buen ladrón, tiene su  guarida en el bosque, pero que nadie sabe exactamente done(la carta se pierde en la baraja). Pero, lo que no saben, es que yo(el mago) aparte de un genial mago y guapisimo  :117:  soy detective, y que voy a encontrar el ladrón. Llevo la baraja un segundo a la espalda y la saco. Al extender la baraja se ve un 5 vuelto, pero dicen que esa no era su carta. Yo, con aire de superioridad, digo que ya lo se, y que ese 5 me indica donde está el ladrón. Se dejan sobre la parte superior de la mesa las 4 cartas siguientes, se vuelve la quinta y ven que es su carta, pero dices que has logrado algo mas, porque has encontrado su gran tesoro, los 4 ases... vuelves las 4 cartas que están sobre la mesa y se ve que son los 4 ases.
2º version: Dices que tienes un gran don, y que además tienes el récord mundial de encontrar cartas rápidamente y sin mirar. Vas a demostrarlo: Escogen una carta, y se pierde en la baraja. La llevas un segundo a la espalda y después la extiendes sobre la mesa, y como antes, aparece un 5 vuelto. Te dicen que esa no es. Retiras 4, vuelves la 5 y es su carta. Dices que ese es el récord, pero que tu don es encontrar las cartas mas importantes de la baraja, y vuelves los ases.
no se si se entiende bien o no, pero con el libro lo entenderás creo yo.

----------


## Liebende

> Por si te interesa, aquí tienes más información sobre la trilogía Light: *Biblioteca mágica*.


Muchísimas gracias. Sin duda es de gran ayuda esa recopilación y resúmenes de los libros.

----------

